
Ruby without Rails - MrBra
http://codenoble.com/blog/ruby-web-applications-without-rails/
======
sotojuan
What about Ruby without Rails... without web? I know Ruby is used in Puppet
and Chef, but I am curious as to what other software is written in it. It
seems that because of Rails, Ruby is only seen in web development (as opposed
to Python, which is used in many domains).

~~~
MrBra
Some examples:

[http://sonic-pi.net/](http://sonic-pi.net/)

A free live coding synth for everyone originally designed to support computing
and music lessons within schools. Use code to compose and perform in classical
and contemporary styles ranging from Canons to Dubstep.

[http://artoo.io/](http://artoo.io/)

Artoo is a framework for robotics, physical computing, and the Internet of
Things written in the Ruby programming language. It provides a simple, yet
powerful way to create solutions that incorporate multiple, different hardware
devices at the same time.

[http://metasm.cr0.org/](http://metasm.cr0.org/)

Metasm is a cross-architecture assembler, disassembler, compiler, linker and
debugger. It has some advanced features such as live process manipulation,
GCC/Microsoft Visual Studio-compatible preprocessor, automatic backtracking in
the disassembler (similar to "slicing"), C headers shrinking,
linux/windows/remote debugging API interface, a C compiler/decompiler, a gdb-
server compatible debugger, and various advanced features. It is written in
pure Ruby, with no dependency.

[http://www.metasploit.com/](http://www.metasploit.com/)

Metasploit was created by H. D. Moore in 2003 as a portable network tool using
Perl. By 2007, the Metasploit Framework had been completely rewritten in Ruby.
The Metasploit Project is a computer security project that provides
information about security vulnerabilities and aids in penetration testing and
IDS signature development. Its best-known sub-project is the open source
Metasploit Framework, a tool for developing and executing exploit code against
a remote target machine. Other important sub-projects include the Opcode
Database, shellcode archive and related research.

[http://jruby.org/](http://jruby.org/)

An implementation of the Ruby programming language atop the Java Virtual
Machine (JVM).

Gives you access to any Java library.

What can you do with Java.. without the web?

